# jack sesh this arv



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

I haven't taken the yak for a while now an with near perfect conitions pretty keen on a jack sesh- usual suspects have things on today so if anyone wants to join come along put in about 5


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

ummmm, not that I plan on joining you, but where?


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

gold coast nerang river - there will be 2 of us now so anyone else keen pm me


----------



## wetaline2 (Oct 28, 2011)

Wish we had more jacks down here in New South... :-(


----------

